location.href='https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/'+location.hostname+'?ver=classic' - founderling
======
founderling
I wrote this bookmarklet yesterday and I find it pretty useful. When you click
it, you see the Alexa rank for the website your are currently on.

Since it is short enough to fit in the HN title, I did not put it on GitHub or
something.

If you are not familiar with bookmarklets, here is how you use them:

    
    
        1: Bookmark any page
        2: Right click the bookmark and chose "edit"
        3: Give it a nice name (Like "Alexa")
        4: Paste the code into the url field
        5: Prefix it with "javascript:"
    

So the url looks like this:

    
    
        javascript:location.href='https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/'+location.hostname+'?ver=classic'

